# Dmi3 at what time they are releasing the blocks Now



## Andy Torres (Aug 3, 2017)

They used to do it between 6 and 9 something 10 but last week I didn’t see nothing and today was the same some help will be appreciate


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Good luck getting any answers. Not many miami drivers around and none like to share any info. Besides the fact we're the bottom of the barrel for flex locations most think we're scum!  Oh well.....

Haven't been able to see a pattern to DMI3 at this point. Only saw a couple random releases this weekend. Most were DMI2 blocks and those were dropping well past 10am...probably between 10 and 11:30 or so. Started watching VERY early in the morning so no early releases. 

Today saw nothing. I was actually testing today to see if running my emulator was causing me to not see blocks for a period. I saw not a single block release today but it appears you didn't either so no definitive answer.

Saw plenty of available blocks for night routes friday, saturday and last night....8pm and later for both DMI2 and 3. Most were 2 to 3 hours but a few 3 1/2 hour blocks. Dropping around 7pm or so....

Maybe releasing blocks while were sleeping......these sneaky little amazon cocksuckers like to play games with the drops it seems.


----------



## Andy Torres (Aug 3, 2017)

Yeah I know how the people on miami are,but it’s weird that we don’t see the block but the warehouse is busy one the employees live across street from my house I asking him and he says that it’s busy but I don’t see no sh.. since last month


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Seemed like it was busy yesterday as there were MANY blocks dropped but as usual, unable to be grabbed!

Sounds like you should be asking your neighbor when blocks are released! 
If they won't tell you outright just find out what their favorite drink/booze is and get them drunk on their day off.

Then report back here!


----------



## Andy Torres (Aug 3, 2017)

I did but he says that he doesn’t know the managers are the want who control that


----------



## DRIVER FLEX (Oct 23, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Good luck getting any answers. Not many miami drivers around and none like to share any info. Besides the fact we're the bottom of the barrel for flex locations most think we're scum!  Oh well.....
> 
> Haven't been able to see a pattern to DMI3 at this point. Only saw a couple random releases this weekend. Most were DMI2 blocks and those were dropping well past 10am...probably between 10 and 11:30 or so. Started watching VERY early in the morning so no early releases.
> 
> ...


Hello Carmen how are you?, can you guide me where to buy a good emulator like the one you use? What are the differences between getting work at Amazon Dallas and at Amazon Miami? Thank you


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

DRIVER FLEX said:


> Hello Carmen how are you?, can you guide me where to buy a good emulator like the one you use? What are the differences between getting work at Amazon Dallas and at Amazon Miami? Thank you


 Have we met before?
I use a player called "nox". It's free....might have a premium version but never looked. Emulators are fickle and you have to find one that run's properly on the machine you're running it on. So, have to test different ones. Bluestacks, memu, nox...a few others out there. Nox has a built
in macro recorder as well so no need for a separate install.

Have no clue what the difference is working in Dallas vs miami.......only info I know about any texas locations is what I read here.

And for any current DMI2 and DMI3........did you catch the crazy block drop today for DMI2!?? Even had increased rate block or 2 for $81! Never seen it before. Funny part I had just decided to give up for the morning at around 11:15am and went to the grocery store.....get there and open my phone to see more blocks on my screen than i've ever seen doing this gig! Would be nice to see that everyday!


----------

